# Whre's a good place to look for apartments?



## Xatu (Oct 13, 2014)

Most of the time when I send an email asking about a place it just gets ignored.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

You are not being ignored. You need to give quite a bit more info as to what you are looking for as well as budget, your interests, time frame, and so forth, not just "where's a place to rent". Lots of good people here and lots of good info, but it does take some cooperation on your part.

Fred

Sorry if this sounds a bit snappish, but it does happen too often.


----------



## Xatu (Oct 13, 2014)

No worries, I just figured if they needed more information they would ask more, I'm typically the person who keeps messages brief so I don't usually say a lot unless I see why it's needed.

My budget for an apartment is in the 4.000 - 10.000 pip range. I would like to be somewhere close to Cebu, if not possible I would like to be somewhere on the same island as I have read that that island is relatively safe from typhoons.

My interests are learning as much as I can about other cultures so being close to historical attractions would be nice but not a requirement.

I would really like to be able to move in early December as I will be visiting Switzerland in that time and because of personal reasons would prefer not to go back to my home country for a year so i'd like to take a plane from Switzerland to the Philippines as that will be cheaper than going back to my country and then flying to the Philippines.


----------



## Cynthiavilla33 (Oct 1, 2014)

Xatu said:


> Most of the time when I send an email asking about a place it just gets ignored.


What location in the Philippines you would like to find an apartment?


----------



## Xatu (Oct 13, 2014)

Cynthiavilla33 said:


> What location in the Philippines you would like to find an apartment?


In the post above yours.


----------



## Cynthiavilla33 (Oct 1, 2014)

Cynthiavilla33 said:


> What location in the Philippines you would like to find an apartment?


Balamban, Cebu is a nice place to look for an apartment and quite cheap as well; there are several expat who are living there. And from there you can move around the island from tip to tip. It is 2 hours drive from Cebu City.

Keep safe!!


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

OLX.ph by Sulit.com.ph - The Philippines' #1 Buy and Sell Website seems to be the website of choice for advertising apartments, if that is what you are asking.


----------



## rosan0831 (Nov 2, 2014)

Xatu said:


> Most of the time when I send an email asking about a place it just gets ignored.


Which City are you looking for?

There's a lot of posting in 
ayosdito or airbnb

You can also go to facebook pages search for the city's name followed by House for rent or apartment for rent.

Hope it helps!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*E-mails and phone calls unanswered*



Xatu said:


> Most of the time when I send an email asking about a place it just gets ignored.


Get used to that....business post phone numbers and emails and they rarely answer them, no staffing and no effort.

I wouldn't deal with any agency here unless another expat can recommend it. If you have business friends or family here that can search for you then I'd go that route, if you don't know anyone I'd rent a hotel and then try to find a trusted friend here and pay them a commission to find you a spot and work out a deal, or link up with an expat here. You know your paying to much if the rental unit runs you more than 12,000 peso's a month depends on your needs or electrical requirements but if your looking at saving money places can be had for as little as 2-4,000 peso's a month this takes some searching and the unit won't be up to Western standards or it might be, but real affordable for sure.


----------

